# In need of some advise...



## ginbrochill (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok so I just bought a house and would like to turn the den into a home theater. I'm likely going to buy the Optima HD20 projector but am unsure what receiver I should buy. The screen will be about 13-14' from the projector itself (which I don't anticipate being an issue). So I need to know what configuration will be best.

My real question is what type of wattage and how many channels (5 or 7) do I want for a space this size. The rest of the den opens up into a bar area so it would be nice to have sound for that space as well. The total den measures around 13x23. I was thinking 7.1CH so I could have 2 speakers dedicated to the bar area. Basically I just want whats best for my money. I'd like a powerful system but not overkill for the space. 

I was also toying with the idea of in-wall / ceiling speakers since the den has drop ceiling that is going to be replaced by drywall (most likely).

Any help would be super-duper.

Oh ya, my budget is around 700 or so not including the projector.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Glen, welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
Does your budget include Speakers and an AVR for 700 Dollars?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ginbrochill (Dec 30, 2009)

Yessir,

I was hoping to keep the AVR under 350 or so and the speakers under 400 but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS makes some nice Speakers that sell for 129 Dollars for the pair. Excellent value for the money and they have quality components. They sell a package of 5 of them for a discount. On the top of the screen, just click on the SVS Logo.

A refurbished Onkyo AVR would probably be the way to go. For a little over 400 Dollars, Accessories4less.com is selling the Onkyo TX-SR706. This AVR retailed for 900 Dollars and is THX Certified.
Definitely one of the best value/quality AVR's available right now.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ginbrochill (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the help. 

I'm assuming the 7ch receiver rec means I should look for speaker sets that match. I'm new to nice receivers, if I set up the 5 speakers for the theater, will I still be able to setup speakers 6 and 7 for the bar and control them separately? I see the SVS speakers are traditional speakers. Do you recommend I go with those over the in-wall? If so, why?

-Ginn


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the budget you are working with, In Wall's would be a near impossibility. At least for ones that are of a decent quality.

In Wall's in general are compromised compared to free standing Speakers. Even at over 1000 Dollars for a stereo pair, they will not sound as good as traditional speakers.

The SVS S Series represent unbelievable value for the Dollar and are tough to beat. Another option would be Behringer Monitors.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

